# HNLMS Rotterdam vs Somali Pirates 24 Oct 12



## winnipegoo7 (27 Oct 2012)

Rotterdam's RHIB was engaged by a Dhow and Pirates ashore. The Dhow lost. The Rotterdam then rescued the Pirates from the sinking Dhow while under fire from the pirates ashore.

http://www.aviationweek.com/Blogs.aspx?plckBlogId=Blog:27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7&plckPostId=Blog%3A27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7Post%3Af4388459-314a-4899-9526-046747ab020a

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HNLMS_Rotterdam_(L800)


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Oct 2012)

Should have left the pirates to swim back to shore.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Oct 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Should have left the pirates to swim back to shore.



No that would be inhumane. But I would sail my ship across their path, and keep going. ;D


----------



## CBH99 (28 Oct 2012)

Meh.  Doesnt sound like shore was too far away anyhow, if they were receiving small arms fire....would have been some good PT for the pirates to swim back to shore    8)


----------

